# Hebrews 4:9 - what is the "sabbath rest"?



## matthew11v25 (Apr 22, 2005)

"So then there remains a Sabbath rest for the people of God" (Hebrews 4:9)

It seems to me that this verse speaks of the believer's 1 in 7 sabbath rest. But after reading John Macarthur on Hebrews, I am pretty sure he doesn't agree with me.

What "rest" do think this verse is speaking of, and how does it relate to the immediate context of Hebrews 4?


----------



## andreas (Apr 22, 2005)

***What "rest" do think this verse is speaking of, and how does it relate to the immediate context of Hebrews 4?***

Sabbath. The Greek word is Sabbatismos,and is only found in Heb 4:9.Properly translated means rest,and is synonymous with salvation in Christ.
andreas.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 23, 2005)

I think it is referring to the "rest" we will have one day after Christ's return.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 23, 2005)

It refers both to the Lord's Day, and to "rest" in glory; the former being a precursor of the latter.

Owen is extremely helpful on this in Vol 18.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> It refers both to the Lord's Day, and to "rest" in glory; the former being a precursor of the latter.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 23, 2005)

In the chapter "rest" is used climactically. 

kataleipome,nhj

kataleipome,nhj

kataleipome,nhj

then - 

sabbatismo.j

We have a sabbatismo.j


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2005)

*believe*

Hi brothers,

I'm new to this forum, but found this topic of interest. 

A few ideas may be in light of the whole of Hebrews, that the problem with these people was they had the OT sacrifices ingrained into their being and it is an argument to find rest from their effort (4:9-10) He refers to it as Sabbath rest because it stands for completion in the finished sacrifice of Christ. 

I remember when I was converted finding this helpful because I needed to find a place where my faith could rest. And it was only found in Christ.

Also 4:12-13 is an interesting place for the writer to start talking about scripture. Perhaps believing God's promises in scripture is key to finding rest as well. (see 3:19) 

Jeremy


----------

